# Vivarium Live Plant Master List



## xhexdx

The purpose of this thread is to provide a good go-to list of plants that do well in terrariums.  Hopefully this template will be useful for all to add plant info:

*==================================================
Scientific name:

Common name(s):

Plant type (i.e. vine, bush, etc.):

Lighting requirement:

Water requirement:

Temperature requirement:

Growth speed:

Propagation method:

Photograph(s):

==================================================*

I'll start:

*Scientific name:* _Cryptanthus spp._

*Common name(s):* Earth Star

*Plant type (i.e. vine, bush, etc.):* Bush

*Lighting requirement:* Low-medium

*Water requirement:* Medium

*Temperature requirement:* Room temp (70-85F)

*Growth speed:* Medium

*Propagation method:* Rhizomes, tubers, corms, bulbs

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

*Scientific name:* _Epipremnum aureum_

*Common name(s)*: Pothos

*Plant type (i.e. vine, bush, etc.)*: Vine

*Lighting requirement*: Bright Indirect light preferred, but are low-light tolerant. Can burn beneath direct sunlight. 

*Water requirement*: Not too fussy. As a rule of thumb, water when soil becomes dry to touch approximately an inch below the surface. 

*Temperature requirement*: Tolerant at ranges of around 60F to 85F, but is fairly forgiving.

*Growth speed*: Medium in good conditions, expect to trim back periodically.

*Propagation method*: Extremely prolific, you can propagate Pothos by placing cuttings in soil or directly un a container of water and probably in molten lava or hydrochloric acid as well, it's that easy to get started, 

*Comments*: One of the more popular "go to" plants for tropical/temperate vivarium plantings, the pothos is easy to obtain, grow and propagate. It is available in solid and variegated leaf colourations.
 The plant is toxic to a degree so caution should probably be used when planting in vivariums intended for herbivorous specimens. Generally not considered a threat, but it is listed as toxic to cats and dogs by the ASPCA.

*Photograph(s)*:_Ceratophyrs cranwelli_ Tank planted with pothos, foliage detail. 
Point of interest-Technically speaking the plant illustrated is approximately 35 years old , having been started by my mother in the mid 70's from a tiny cutting purchased at a yard sale for 10 cents. This makes it something of an heirloom plant as well as a testament to it's hardiness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dtknow

Scientific name:  Syngonium rayii

Common name(s): 

Plant type (i.e. vine, bush, etc.): rosette/vining

Lighting requirement: low light ok.

Water requirement: prefers very moist soil. High humidity best.

Temperature requirement: Tolerant at ranges of around 60F to 85F, but is fairly forgiving.

Growth speed: Medium in good conditions, expect to trim back periodically.

Propagation method: Rosettes eventually produce a vine that sprouts plants along intervals. Very easy to propagate.

Comments: Great plant for rainforest terrariums. One of the smallest Syngoniums. In moist/wet soil in a humid terrarium it is nearly indestructable.

Photograph(s)

Scientific name: Monstera obliqua

Common name(s): 

Plant type (i.e. vine, bush, etc.): Vine

Lighting requirement: Bright Indirect light preferred, but are low-light tolerant. Can burn beneath direct sunlight.

Water requirement: moist soil

Temperature requirement: Tolerant at ranges of around 60F to 85F, but is fairly forgiving.

Growth speed: Medium in good conditions, expect to trim back periodically.

Propagation method: cuttings

Comments: good small terrarium Monstera. Neat windows in leaves-stays much smaller in terrarium than the larger but similar looking "Swiss Cheese Plant"

Photograph(s)


----------



## zonbonzovi

Scientific name:

genus Phalaenopsis(many species & hybrids)

Common name(s):

Common orchids, Moth orchids

Plant type (i.e. vine, bush, etc.):

epiphytic, flowering

Lighting requirement:

indirect, bright sunlight (although I've had great success with them in terrariums under 70W daylight bulbs)

Water requirement:

More tolerant of standing water than other genera, but still not advised.  Roots should remain _slightly_ moist  Daily misting with time allowed to dry completely works best.  Fertilize with a time release fert. weekly in spring/fall.  I've had great results with bat guano tea used in smaller amounts than commercial fertilizers.

Temperature requirement:

Comfortable house temps. fine

65-85F
Growth speed:

Sssssllloooowwwww.  If using for cover, get a mature plant.  

Propagation method:

Covered ad nauseum on various websites & a little too involved for a complete description here.

Photograph(s):

http://www.slipperorchid.com/gallery_phals.asp

Other: Most Phals reach large sizes and require larger tanks, although I have had one in a 10-gallon cube with no ill effects.  Loose peat works fine for a substrate in lieu of orchid bark.


----------



## Endagr8

Two awesome articles about terrarium plants by Antone Jones:
A Guide to Popular Terrarium Plants
Bromeliads in the Dart Frog Terrarium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VickyChaiTea

Love this thread. <3


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein

I grafted pothos with Monstera deliciosa.
I can't fruit a Monstera in this climate because a fruiting Monsera needs more room than I have. 
So I grafted Monstera slivers into their smaller relatives...but the cells from these grafts dispersed throughout the pothos' bodies.
They produced two-in-one botanical chimeras with altered,interesting leaves...and I wonder...

Would they do that for you too...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

*Scientific name:* _Philodendron scandens_

*Common name(s):* Heart Leaf Philodendron, Green Philodendron

*Plant type:*  Vine
*
Lighting requirement:* Low-Medium
*
Water requirement:* Medium, water when soil begins to dry out, will really thrive at higher humidity 
*
Temperature requirement:* Room temp (70-85F)

*Growth speed:* Medium
*
Propagation method:* cuttings, layering

This plant will attach itself to a climbing surface such as cork bark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Scientific name: Ficus pumila

Common name(s): Creeping Fig

Plant type: Vine

Lighting requirement: Low-Medium

Water requirement: Medium, water when soil begins to dry out, will really thrive at higher humidity 

Temperature requirement: Room temp (70-85F)

Growth speed: Can grow quickly

Propagation method: cuttings, air layering

This plant will attach itself to a climbing surface such as cork bark.  I'm not sure if this would be a good candidate for a small terrarium as it has a tendency to take over it's surroundings.


----------



## grayzone

this is EXACTLY the thread ive been lookin for.... guess the search function works afterall.... great stuff.. keep it coming everybody...


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe*

*Scientific name:* Selaginella erythropus

*Common name(s):* Ruby red spikemoss

*Plant type: * Groundcover
*
Lighting requirement:* Low

*Water requirement:* High humidity, doesn't like dry air.

*Temperature requirement:* Room temperature.

*Growth speed:* Slow to get established
*
Propagation method:* Cuttings
*
Photograph(s):*







Red underneath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid

*BUMP*

This needs to be stickied. Hopefully someone can add more great stuff!


----------



## Kazaam

Scientific name: Peperomia pecuniifolia

Common name(s): None.

Plant type (i.e. vine, bush, etc.): Groundcover, Vine.

Lighting requirement: Low/medium.

Water requirement: Low.

Temperature requirement: Room temperature.

Growth speed: Slow to medium.

Propagation method: Cuttings (extremely easy)

Photograph(s):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pitbulllady

Scientific Name: _Rhipsalis/Lepismium sp._

Common Name(s): (varies with species) Mistletoe Cactus, Seaweed Cactus, Old Man's Beard, etc.  Many species do not have common names in English.

Plant Type: Epiphytic cacti; tend to be trailing, though some species are more upright.

Lighting Requirement: Medium/filtered sunlight; tend not to do well in either complete shade or prolonged direct sun.

Water Requirement: Moderate in summer and low in winter; in summer soil/substrate should not be allowed to remain dry for more than a few days, but in winter the plants require far less and can tolerate drying out to some extent.

Temperature Requirement: Average room temperature to 100 degrees+; also some species very tolerant of low temps in winter provided they are protected from frost.  Mine winter on an enclosed porch and have survived temps in the teens(F).

Growth Speed: depends on season and condition; ranges from moderate to "HOLY______!"

Propagation Method: Cuttings, VERY easy.

Additional Info: Can be kept in traditional potting mix or as an epiphyte anchored to cork bark, etc.  Many species exhibit short spines, especially on new growth, but spines are very soft and pose no risk to either humans or other animals coming into contact with the plant.  Rhipsalis produce numerous small flowers and fruit in the form of berries.  Berries are small but are considered edible.

Examples:

_Rhipsalis baccifera horrida_






_Rhipsalis capillariformis_-"Old Man's Beard"






_Rhipsalis ewaldianna_






_Lepismium houlletiana_(formerly _R. houlletiana_)






_Rhipsalis elliptica_






_Lepismium warmingiana_(formerly _R. warmingiana_)






_Rhipsalis prismatica_






_Rhipsalis simmleri cereuscula_ aka "Rice Cactus"






_Rhipsalis pilocarpa_ bloom






pitbulllady

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bliksoldaatjie

Hi all 

Just have a question would thyme and coriander be possible in a Tarantula cage as neither really need water or light(have always died with light and water should run fine with misting of t cage)

kind regards


----------



## The Snark

You probably want to avoid thyme as it's oil is a pretty powerful biocide. That's a shame because it is a very hardy, attractive a nice smelling evergreen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## schmiggle

Also coriander is an annual, so you'd have to replace it relatively often (I don't know anything about toxicity)


----------



## Bliksoldaatjie

The Snark said:


> You probably want to avoid thyme as it's oil is a pretty powerful biocide. That's a shame because it is a very hardy, attractive a nice smelling evergreen.



Thanks I was wondering about this, so just wanted to get another's opinion


----------



## The Snark

schmiggle said:


> Also coriander is an annual, so you'd have to replace it relatively often (I don't know anything about toxicity)


Yups. Something like 5 months tops. It's edible, by man and beast. If you keep veggy loving critters it may get mowed frequently.


----------



## Bliksoldaatjie

My coriander has been going for 2 years now without an issue xD you sure it's annual?



schmiggle said:


> Also coriander is an annual, so you'd have to replace it relatively often (I don't know anything about toxicity)


----------



## schmiggle

I've never tried growing it, wikipedia said annual. I will say that at least some plants have different lifespans in different conditions (e.g., it's possible that coriander naturally dies off in the winter or the summer). Also, are you growing it outside and did it ever flower?


----------



## Bliksoldaatjie

schmiggle said:


> I've never tried growing it, wikipedia said annual. I will say that at least some plants have different lifespans in different conditions (e.g., it's possible that coriander naturally dies off in the winter or the summer). Also, are you growing it outside and did it ever flower?


Got one growing outside and one inside and never flowers but do trim it every 2nd week or so as I add it to my dragons food


----------



## schmiggle

I thought maybe if it flowered it was dropping seeds, but I guess not. Interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mramiru3

Anyone have experience with wandering jew? Can be a hanging plant or ground cover, I don't believe it has oils but it has a shine/sparkle. 
I have a tiny viv I've made for my sling and want to add a plant but I have none that small (2x3 inches). I know wandering jew is safe for crested geckos but I have no experience with live plants and Ts..
Thank you in advance


----------



## pirminiamac

*Wandering* *Jew*  there's a few similar plants that carry the same name, the one I keep is  *Tradescantia* _zebrina_.
It's almost indestructible and non toxic. Isn't fussy about *light* or *temp* requirements but does like a lot of *water* and will grow very fast given plenty of all 3 and show beautiful colours as shown in the pic, it will let you know it wants watering by turning a deep purple losing all green colouring.
Easily *propagated* by taking cuttings and is pretty versatile as it can be trained to grow tall/bushy or as a trailing/hanging *vine* if attached to wood


----------



## Arthroverts

Hey all, I was just wondering if anybody has had success with keeping ferns in a terrarium? Their pretty cool looking, but I would like to find out care and propagation before I get some.

Thanks


----------



## schmiggle

Arthroverts said:


> Hey all, I was just wondering if anybody has had success with keeping ferns in a terrarium? Their pretty cool looking, but I would like to find out care and propagation before I get some.
> 
> Thanks


Which ferns, what kind of terrarium? I suppose that means "yes", but there are so many species that it's difficult to give specifics without more information.


----------



## Melody102

This is a useful thread especially for a beginner like me so I’m commenting to make it more visible hopefully and help others =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

